# Nesting boxes.



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a certain number of nesting boxes I need for 6 hens. 
Thank you


----------



## bwalden (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 5 nest boxes for 18 hens. They all seem to have their favorites but 2-3 boxes would be more than enough in my opinion.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep! I'd do no more than 2 for that many birds. I have two for 9 layers and it's very sufficient...though don't be surprised when they act like it's not enough, you could have 20 nest boxes and they would still wait around for a hen to get off the "favorite" nest, complaining all the while, and will even try to get in the nest together while an empty nest is available.


----------

